# Εντοπίστηκε ο Κινέζος που έστειλε τα αναβολικά



## Zazula (Apr 8, 2008)

Εντοπίστηκε τελικά ο υπάλληλος της κινεζικής εταιρείας που έστειλε εκ παραδρομής το ένοχο σκεύασμα που περιείχε τις απαγορευμένες ουσίες εξαιτίας των οποίων βρέθηκαν θετικοί σε αναβολικά έντεκα αρσιβαρίστες της εθνικής μας ομάδας. Ο κύριος αυτός δεν έκανε τελικά τον Κινέζο, δημιουργώντας μία νέα κατηγορία στα λεγόμενα "κινέζικα είδη" - μετά τα φτηνά ρούχα και τις φτηνές απομιμήσεις, τώρα μπορείτε πλέον να προμηθεύεστε και φτηνούς ενόχους. Και το όνομα αυτού, *Ken Lee*. Το φόρουμ μας, πρώτο σε όλη τη χώρα, εξασφάλισε το βίντεο με τα κατορθώματά του (ο υποτιτλισμός είναι ευγενική χορηγία του Katman Κατέλη):


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2008)

Κι εγώ που καμάρωνα ότι μόνο εδώ δεν είχε εμφανιστεί αυτό (ευχαριστούμε για την ενημερωμένη έκδοση)!

Όπως θα λέγαμε στο άλλο νήμα, των μαλαπροπισμών: ο κοιλός με την κοιλάρα του τρελαίνει τη χορτάρα του.

Ο Κινέζος σου, από το πολύ ντοπάρισμα, έχει 1690 γιουτουμπάκια (πολλά νόθα, αλλά το όνομα Ken Lee πουλάει) και μερικά εκατομμύρια αναπαραγωγές.

Έγινε και ντανς ριμίξ:


----------



## stathis (Apr 9, 2008)

*Tulibu dibu all the way!*

Απορίες:
α) Η τραγουδίστρια λέγεται Siss Tran;
β) Έχουν και στη Βουλγαρία Πσινάκη;


----------

